# Blue and white babies, FL



## veganjen (Aug 25, 2008)

These are the last babies I have up for adoption in North Florida! I have 4 girls and 3 boys left. checkout the pics http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr272/veganjlo/




























In Gainesville Florida near UF.
Jen
[email protected] .com


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I would get them but I am many hours away from you!!


----------

